

Fred Wilson Vs. John Doerr - apu
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/18/doerr-wilson-video/

======
apu
This is such an amazing discussion between two legends, who are both watching
the same events unfold, but with widely varying perceptions of them.

What I find particularly fascinating is how much more real this feels, and how
much more I think I learned from it, than I would from conversations held over
blogs (as it had been for quite a while). Real-world communication is still
much higher-bandwidth than the virtual world, apparently.

~~~
Bertrood
I agree, it's great to hear two experienced and varying perspectives.

I found the argument on location, and varying perspectives on where growth
will be in the future around the web.

I enjoyed Fred Wilson's perspective on the developing markets in the New York
City. Maybe there are some great advantages to New York that might be missed
in Silicon Valley. Great ideas come from knowing external markets whether
business, social, personal, global, etc., and NYC is a good place to be in the
middle of a lot of external markets.

------
zalzally
John Doerr is clearly a visionary, but it seems he's trying to play catch-up
with the likes of Fred Wilson's USV, Sequoia, Benchmark, Accel, etc. as
Kleiner has taken a backseat when it comes to recent hot deals. His enthusiasm
is almost a marketing tactic to get entrepreneurs excited about the iFund and
sFund (further marketing attempts to generate interest, vs. having their main
fund focus on social and touch-screen technologies regardless of having
specific funds that should do that).

John Doerr is clearly a legend, and if anyone can race back to the top in this
current "bubble", it's him.

